# Is Pedialyte safe for hedgehogs?



## KaliLeigh (Mar 29, 2014)

I just got a baby hedgehog(my first so I'm paranoid) and he seems to be acting normal, but when he runs on his wheel at night and pees it smells so bad I sometimes have to go sleep on the couch! It makes me nauseous. He doesn't seem to be drinking much and I though he could be dehydrated. I keep clear flavorless Pedialyte because we give it to the dogs if they are dehydrated and I have a finicky frog that's has to soak in it. I figure since it's safe for everything else it should be but I wanted to make sure and was wondering maybe how much to use?


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmm I don't know about the pedialyte. Hopefully Lillysmommy or one of the admins will answer soon in regards to that.

I just thougt I'd ask what kind of food your hedgehog is on? Does he get any treats? If so, what kind? I know that certain foods can cause VERY stinky poop, so I wonder if some of what he is eating might be contributing to the stinky pee.

It is possible he might have an infection of some sort, or a kidney problem. It might not hurt to see a vet about it, since I know pee that stinks THAT bad really isn't normal.

Does he drink from a water bottle or a bowl? Sometimes hedgehogs don't get enough water out of a water bottle which can cause all sorts of problems. If he is on a water bottle, try switching to a bowl. You could leave the bottle in and put a bowl of water under the bottle at first, so he knows where his water is. If he is using a bowl, you could measure how much you put in and then measure it again in the morning to see how much he really is drinking.

Hope someone answers your question soon!


----------



## KaliLeigh (Mar 29, 2014)

He drinks out of a bowl I'm not sure what it holds ill measure it when I get home. I'm at work right now. 
He was on evolve but no where close to me sells it so I'm switching him to the chicken favored Simply Nourish cat food that's the brand our dogs eat and it's all natural so I thought it should be good. He eats it better then the other kind but I've been switching it slow anyway for his tummy. As far as treats two mealworms is all I've got him to eat. I made him chicken w/O seasoning and cooked carrots but he didn't eat either. He is quite grumpy and doesn't like me much yet. I put him on fleece in my lap in the evening and play video games or watch tv and he will eventually in curl and crawl around but if I touch him or move he goes back in the ball Maybe he is stressed idk if that could affect it either.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is the urine very dark or is it lighter? Aether's questions are all great too, answering those would be helpful as well. 

Pedialyte is safe and a good option for syringing more water if his urine is pretty dark or to see if it helps with the smell. It's good to rule out possible problems, but to be honest, babies do have pee and poop that smell stronger than it does when they're adults, and some hedgehogs just have very stinky pee and/or poop. So it might be normal for him, and if so, he might (hopefully) grow out of it.


----------



## KaliLeigh (Mar 29, 2014)

Well it does seem dark to me. I'll try to measure the water he is drinking but sometime it looks like he has spilt it as well. 
Sorry to keep asking question but not sure would I need to dilute the Pedialyte? And would I mix it in his water, give it in a bowl, or try to use a syringe? He hasn't 
really warmed up to me yet idk if I could give it with a syringe.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could try either offering it to him in a bowl or mixing it with some water in a separate bowl - even if it's flavorless, you don't want to risk making him just refuse to drink his water at all!

Another thing you could try to get more water in him - watermelon has a lot of water, and is usually well-liked by hedgehogs. I know he's new, but if you're concerned about dehydration you could try offering him a little bit and see if he'll try it. 

Also, not sure why I haven't thought of this yet, but if you can, you can also try gently pinching his skin and see how long it sticks together. If it sticks for longer than a second, he's dehydrated. Best area to try that is probably between his shoulders. May not be able to with him being new to you, but wanted to mention it!


----------



## KaliLeigh (Mar 29, 2014)

Okay thank you both 
I'm sure he won't let me get to his skin yet I'm lucky hi he will walk on my hand or arm, but I'll try watermelon and the Pedialyte.


----------

